# My gorgeous wee boy



## shirl62 (18 August 2018)

Just testing if this link works.. My gorgeous boy Lennon .My sis Margaret is looking after him until I move back to Scotland as I only get up every other week end. She is doing a grand job and I am so grateful to her . 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157726731394554&l=008518185e

Shirl


----------



## maggie62 (18 August 2018)

He is a wee sweetie pie........with my Apple

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9aa5a31746eaa871a4be616815ac83b1&oe=5BF825F7


----------



## shirl62 (18 August 2018)

maggie62 said:



			He is a wee sweetie pie........with my Apple

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9aa5a31746eaa871a4be616815ac83b1&oe=5BF825F7

Click to expand...

Like strawberries and cream...scrumptious xx


----------



## Red-1 (18 August 2018)

Gorgeous! 

You are moving to Scotland? Near your sister? That sounds fantastic! I can just see you out and about together with Lennon and Apple. What a lovely update!


----------



## Surbie (18 August 2018)

He is a lovely looking boy, those feathers are lush.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 August 2018)

They are both gorgeous.  I am so pleased to hear that your horsey 'journeys' are going so well.  It will be lovely for you both to be able to ride together.  My sister and I have always shared our horses  and it is good to have someone to discuss things with, as well as to enjoy the good times together.


----------



## oldie48 (18 August 2018)

Both gorgeous love the feathers!


----------



## shirl62 (18 August 2018)

I didn't intend to get a horse until I moved up but he had just arrived at the yard Margaret's  Apple is on and she thought he would be  perfect for me...and of course he was...so I bought him...He is such a good boy well most of the time . The other week I was up we hacked out together and Apple and Lennon were so good ..even when there were loads of grouse about and flying out of the hedgerows. The next day we took them into the arena and I don't know what the problem was but Lennon and Apple were very naughty . Lennon would not do a thing I asked ...I asked him to halt at every alternate letter and he just refused by putting his head to the side and his rear to the fence. We decided that they can just walk round the arena . He has never done that before and is usually a little angel. The following day we went for a hack and he was a good boy..I have just put it down to a bad day I would have done the annoying tap tap with my riding school whip but left it in my car...Have just to sell our house and get rid/sell loads of stuff and make the house presentable! which is not a task for the faint hearted...

Shirl


----------



## Leo Walker (18 August 2018)




----------



## Rowreach (18 August 2018)

Gorgeous, both of them


----------



## maggie62 (18 August 2018)

oldie48 said:



			Both gorgeous love the feathers!
		
Click to expand...

Shirl has to learn to 'fluff up' the feathers properly ! Poor Apple's got bog burned and are just starting to grow back. It has been great when Shirl has come up to Scotland, we have had a few nice hacks all by ourselves.......felt great to not have a more experienced person......and we did so many canters. I never would have believed we would have our own ponies, I love it.


----------



## DabDab (18 August 2018)

Congrats on buying Lennon  His rugged feathery look is perfect for your future Scottish adventures!


----------



## Rumtytum (19 August 2018)

He is a very handsome boy, perfect partner for Apple! Love the feathers


----------



## shirl62 (19 August 2018)

Leo Walker said:














Click to expand...

thanks Leo


----------



## Chinchilla (20 August 2018)

Both are just beautiful!


----------



## ester (20 August 2018)

Oh wow, may you have many happy times together sounds like it was meant to be. 

FWIW someone else bought Frank first and liveried him near by, thankfully for me they'd had enough after 3 months


----------

